# Ferrous ammonium sulfate with extra ammonium sulfate?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Logic would imply that since FAS is just FS mixed with AMS, it should be no issue to add a bit more AMS, bringing the total up to the 0.1 lb N/M level. Is this the case? Or is there something negative that can happen by applying extra N along with the iron (like, I don't know...tip burn or something)? I'd rather be safe, so figured I'd ask first. Anyone actually tried this?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Any liquid iron product needs to be on the leaf for 6 hours if you can help it, but that presents a problem with AS: it has a high burn potential. You may be able to get away with it since you are only going for a total rate of 0.1 lbs N/M. If you still have growing weather ahead of you, I'd go ahead and apply it. It certainly won't kill anything it just might burn the tips a bit, but you will mow it off in a few weeks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, the above question is moot now, since I'm only doing 0.05 lb/M now, as we're in the pause period and I don't want to overload on N.

But here's another way to rephrase the original question: Any harm in adding a little bit of Ferrous Sulfate to an ammonium sulfate foliar solution, regardless of the AMS concentration being used?


----------

